# the doctor goe`s Holland



## the doctor (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute!!!

Samstag habe ich mir mit einem Kumpel bei Leos Angelladen ein Boot gemietet...

Es schien ja nicht gerade ein schöner Tag zu werden, laut Wetterbericht. Aber wir dachten uns: Was solls!

In Holland(Wesem) angekommen mussten wir erst mal Wasser schöppen, aber der Tag schien wirklich eine trockene und Fischreiche Tour zu werden. Klasse, dann Petrus hatten wir schon mal auf unsere Seite.Also schipperten wir die Maas hinunter zu einem Baggersee. Es war zwar windig, aber das hielt uns auch nicht ab, den See gezielt vertikal zubefischen.
Nach kurzer Zeit fanden wir dann, dank Echolot, eine Stelle wo es sehr stark von 9m auf knappe 20m abfiehl.Also Ruten raus und den E-Motor laufen lassen!!!!
Etwa 10 Minuten später merkte ich ein leichtes Zappeln in meiner Peitsche:m und zum Vorschein kam ein kleiner Zander von etwa 35cm....da ich ihn leider:c zu schnell (eigentlich langsam) an die Oberfläsche gekurbelt habe, musste ich ihn wegen der Schwimmblase töten...

Leider hat sich an der Stelle nichts mehr getan und wir beschlossen zu einem anderen See zu fahren, wo wir wegen dem starken Wind keine vernüftige Kontrolle über Boot und Köder bekamen...Also fuhren wir wieder zum alten See zurück und suchten uns dort windgeschütztere Stellen.
Nach einem Köderwechsel konnte ich einen 30cm Barsch landen, der wieder released wurde#6 
Zum Nachmittag hin wurde der Wind immer stärker und wir versuchten einfach auf gut Glück noch einen Biss zubekommen.
In 22m tiefe kam ich dann den heissersehnten stärkeren Drill.#6 Der Zander hatte sich voll auf den Kopyto Weiss/ Schwarz gestürzt.
Dank der Kescherhilfe meines Kumpels durfte ich einen schönen 65er in meinen Händen halten...
Kurze Zeit später wurde es dann dunkel und der Tag ging zu ende, mit einem lächeln in meinem Gesicht.
Mein Kumpel auch Namens Marcel hatte leider nur einen Biss, aber er ist trotzdem auf das nächste Mal motiviert......Aber dann bitte weniger Wind:m denn es war ziemlich schwierig als sogenanter Anfänger ein Boot zu steuern, sich auf die Köderführung zu konzentrieren und aufs Echolot zu gucken.

@Petry Helix: danke für deine Tips!!!!#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Petri Thedoktor|supergri . Bin neidisch das ich nicht mit Boot und echolot raus kann. Find ich echt cool sowas.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Hey Doc,
man man ihr macht ja Sachen... und dat ohne mich *heul* na warte, ab Januar mach ich auch wieder NL unsicher|supergri !! Da habt ihr ja nen klasse Angeltag hingelegt, juter Bericht mit starken Fotos !! Bis denne 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

na da kann man doch nur noch gratulieren :m 
bin selber schon ganz heiß darauf mein boot im einsatz zu sehen 
haben es heute abgeholt und ich wahr so begeistert das ich immer noch grinse 

da kommen wir da unten bei siegen an und da liegen doch wahrhaftig 20 cm schnee #d 
und dan die rückfahrt mit dem boot hinten dran strapazierte schon gut unsere nerven

aber den anfang habt ihr ja nun schon hinter euch und es kann nur noch besser werden 
wird zeit das wir mal zusammen auf tour gehen 

gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

*the doctor *
na du machst ja Sachen...
Knutscht 
der auch noch den Zander

bevor er ihm aus den Händen rutscht!!!

*FEINE SACHE schöner Bericht *


und wie Mr.Lepo schon sagt.....................ohne einermeiner!!!


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Nächstes Jahr wird auf jeden Fall lustig#6 
Lepo: Wir können ja dann ein kleines Rennen gegen Krauthi machen#6 

Das Boot werde ich mir auf jeden Fall öfters leihen......man sieht ja die Ausbeute, trotz schwehre Verhältnisse#6 

Anfang Juni, wenn die Zander richtig aktiv sind werde ich dann auch das Boot mieten#6  

Ps: das macht wirklich fun, mal nicht zu rudern|supergri


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

.... hö hö
ein rennen mit Krauthi *geil* gibt es denn dann auch Startnummern? 
Ich bin jetzt die ganze Zeit am grübeln ob ich mein Bike verkloppen und mir nen Kahn zulegen soll. Gefahren bin ich ja dieses Jahr überhaubt net und 2003 hab ich die Kiste nur zum TÜV bewegt. Mal sehen werde mir da mal bis Mai nen Kopp machen.


----------



## the doctor (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Ja....ein eigenes Boot währe nicht schlecht!!!!!Ich muss mal was gewinnen, damit ich mir auch eins zulegen kann#6


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

ein rennen????  ok bin dabei *

aber denk dran nur wer keinen fisch fängt  bekommt den siegerpokal 

werde mich nun erst mal schlau machen zwecks slippstellen   ich denk mal hatenboer war ja schon nicht schlecht  aber es geben ja auch noch andere 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

.... und net das mir einer ne Zusatzschraube am Haken montiert, das würde dann unter friesieren der Antriebskraft fallen und somit gegen die Reglen verstoßen.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## nikmark (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

War ja ein toller Tag !
Sag beim nächsten Trip mal Bescheid, wäre gerne mal beim Vertikalfischen dabei.

Nikmark


----------



## Lachsy (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

schöner fang, wenn ich mir die bilder ansehe weis ich wo du warst, in dem plassen neben dem Niederwertkanal, lieg ich richtig???

mfg Lachsy


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

*Ihr abtrünnigen.....schämt Euch:c :c :c *


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr abtrünnigen.....schämt Euch:c :c :c *


nee nee dat ist ja Ausland ne *grins* die Fische verstehen ja kein Deutsch da #c


----------



## nikmark (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

@ Lagerfehltrolle

Warum schämen  #c 
Gefangen haben sie nicht viel und es muss doch im Sinne der CRF sein, auch beim Vertikalangeln die Technik des Nichtsfangens zu erlernen.
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn irgendwo was mit abstrusen Techniken gefangen wird und man diese als CRF' ler nicht soweit verfeinern kann, das kein Fisch mehr beisst  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## the doctor (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Lachsy: du liegst vollkommen richtig....der grosse Zander hat in der Nähe von der Insel gebissen..


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Toll, dass ihr einen schönen Tag hattet. Petri zu dem Fang. #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Toller Fisch #6


----------



## PetriHelix (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

@the_doc: Fein gemacht, dann hat sich das mit dem Boot ja gelohnt. Freut mich für euch. 

Wir waren heute auch unterwegs ... Sehr erfolgreich waren wir alledings leider nicht. 
Mit 6 Booten wurde vertikal gefischt und gefangen wurde meines Wissens nach nur 1 Zander (30-35cm von MacGill ). Lief wirklich sehr sehr schlecht...


----------



## Lachsy (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Lachsy: du liegst vollkommen richtig....der grosse Zander hat in der Nähe von der Insel gebissen..



du meinst die insel mit dem Strommast drauf, wo die Kormorane gerne sitzen , sprich hier







da haben wir auch mal ne forelle gefangen  aber hinten bei den Frachtschiffen, die dort vor anker liegen. Aber die insel ist immer für Zander gut. Im sommer konnten wir sie sogar dort stehn sehn, auf ca 5-7 meter  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Alle 3 Fische haben in diesem See gebissen...den kleinen Zander und Barsch habe ich direckt an der Einfahrt gefangen...dort gehts auf 30m runter#6


----------



## Lachsy (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

achte drauf wenn du an der einfahrt "brücke" durch bist rects rum nicht zu nah am ufer zu fahren, da liegt warscheinlich immer noch eine Schwarz gelegte Reuse, der drill wäre zu hart  und zu schade für die Gufis . Wir hatten leider schon das vergnügen damit , ist zum :v

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

...so heute war ich mit Doc in NL und hab die Angelpapiere geholt. Nu steht einem Rennen mit Krauthi nix mehr im Weg. Werde morgen mal nach Panheel düsen und die Stachelritter ärgern.


----------



## krauthi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

na dan viel glück morgen *  petri heil *
grúß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> na dan viel glück morgen * petri heil *
> grúß Krauthi


 
joa danke danke ....mal sehen ob ich mich da noch auskenne. Ist schon über zehn Jahre her wo ich dort das letzte mal geangelt habe.


----------



## the doctor (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

@Lepo....Wie gesagt...das ist der  See auf den Bildern......


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

Dann vergesst mal nicht den Fotoapparat, um zu dokumentieren, dass ich euch auch "CRF"-mäßig verhalten habt!!!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

..... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Werde aber wie gesagt morgen erst mal die alten Stellen abklabastern wo ich früher immer jut gefangen habe. Ich nehme mal die Digicam mit und mache n'paar Fotos von dem Anleger von dem ich dir eben erzählt habe.


----------



## powermike1977 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: the doctor goe`s Holland*

saubere faenge da im dezember!!! ein frohes neues noch hinterher!!!
wie teuer war es denn, dort ein boot zu mieten?


----------

